# NREMT retake steps???



## JValledor (Apr 17, 2011)

I took my NREMT on April 2nd, and I failed so today is the first day I can reapply on the NREMT website (which I already did and payed the $70.00 fee there)... Now what do I do? Thanks in advance...


----------

